# Formatting password protected micro sd card



## netizen3000 (May 13, 2013)

Guys need help with formatting my 4gb transcend hc microsd card ,it had a password i tried to format the card in my phone in which i failed.So i tried to format using windows connecting the card to a card reader the drive was shown when i try to open it the following dialog box appears

if i click cancel this dialog box appears
if i click yes and try to format the drive the following two dialog boxes appears
i tried formatting the card via the windows disk management utility it says format is not completed successfully the following shot shows my card g: in disk management utility
i dont know what to do so plz help me......!!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2013)

boot up in ubuntu and format it


----------



## shuhailnp (May 14, 2013)

Use old nokia phone to format . like nokia e66 for example !!


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2013)

^^ 
Will it do?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

^Nope.
I had once faced this issue, I tried all possible solutions except linux, and nothing worked.


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

Don't you remember the password 
1. If not just throw it off
2. If yes get a nokia phone with memory card slot and remove your password and format it


----------



## netizen3000 (May 14, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> boot up in ubuntu and format it


Can't format using ubuntu becoz the card is not shown, it does't even recognize it



shuhailnp said:


> Use old nokia phone to format . like nokia e66 for example !!



tried formatting using nokia 3120 classic it says cannot format memory card



shreymittal said:


> Don't you remember the password
> 1. If not just throw it off
> 2. If yes get a nokia phone with memory card slot and remove your password and format it



if i had remembered the password i wouldn't be in such a mess

i heard there is some method called flashing the card i don't know anything more, but i think it might help, does any one know what it is


----------



## shreymittal (May 14, 2013)

Try this might help you
1. *en.kioskea.net/faq/4154-micro-sd-c...+micro+sd+memory+card+through+pc+&cur=1&url=/

2.  *www.ehow.com/how_7362370_unlock-password_protected-microsd.html


----------

